# New in Central Florida



## jwhatman (Nov 26, 2012)

So I am doing research on beekeeping and really want my own hive. I just don't know if I can have one where I live. I live in the city proper of Ormond Beach fl. I don't see any covenants preventing me from keeping a hive in by back yard, but I may have overlooked it. The hive would be away from people and lots of activity. Would any one know? I know I would have to get it inspected and registered, so that's already factored in my decision. This site has such a great deal of info,thank you
Joyce


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome.
I think it might be better to start with two. Maybe you can find a friends place to keep bees to help you decide if you can keep them at home?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Joyce! The Bee Protection Act or Right to Farm Law took effect July 1st. Florida Statute supercedes all local laws restricting beekeeping in Florida. You can contact me or Cathy Deweese to arrange state inspection, [email protected] or [email protected] Local governments are looking for unregistered beekeepers since the law change. 
"586.10 Powers and duties of department; preemption of local government ordinances.— 
(1) The authority to regulate, inspect, and permit managed honeybee colonies and to adopt rules on the placement and location of registered inspected managed honeybee colonies is preempted to the state through the department and supersedes any related ordinance adopted by a county, municipality, or political subdivision thereof.
If you ever have a problem with Code enforcement or a question about Apiary Inspection you will be calling Cathy, David Westervelt or me.


----------



## HTC (Mar 17, 2012)

Welcome to central Florida bee keeping. 
To add another good thing to do is find a local bee keepers group. I belong to one in Hillsborough Co, and it is a great place to find people to help. All so a good place to find bees to buy.


----------



## jwhatman (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you very much for the info. I have always wanted to start a beehive, I find them interesting and have always been inquisitive. I also put up a bat house,although it's not occupied yet. I am just starting in my research and plan to join a local beekeeping chapter. My hubby just laughs,but supports this new venture. I am still unsure as to what breed of bee would be good to start with. Any suggestions? I live a block from the inter coastal, so I have a water source and have plenty of plants around for the bees to forage, as well as offering additional feed as needed.


----------



## HTC (Mar 17, 2012)

This looks like fun may be I will go this year.

http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/honeybee/extension/bee_college.shtml

Florida has a great extension service.

Good place for a beginner to learn.


----------

